# Bentley and Brighton's New Summer Haircut



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Bentley and Brighton got new summer haircuts today! I think they like it because they were mighty frisky this afternoon! :smpullhair: I'm letting their topknots grow and the hair between the eyes is not quite long enough to reach the rubber band yet - but give it a couple more weeks! I'm having to restrain myself from getting the scissors and cutting that hair that is in their eyes. But it is growing pretty fast and should be long enough soon for the topknot and to lay down on the face under the eyes.

The harness and bows are from Tickled Pink. I think they are so cute. I got the matching leash. 

Here is Brighton....








I just love the harness and bow set from Tickled Pink.










Here is Bentley.....









A bird caught Bentley's attention right as I snapped this....









Thanks for looking!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Thank you, Thank you, and Thank you! That is the cut! They look gorgeous! Love it, Love it. I've never seen anything like it. I love how you left their legs long and cut the body short. I am printing these pics and going to the groomers. I wish I had the talent to do it myself, but don't. They are Gorgeous, great job!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They look gorgeous :wub: I love that cut!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Susan, they look terrific, just like little models!!!!!! Your groomer is just great!!!! They look FRENCH.......so tres chic!!!!!!! Le petit little dogs~~~my french is limited, hee, hee!!!!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> OMG Susan, they look terrific, just like little models!!!!!! Your groomer is just great!!!! They look FRENCH.......so tres chic!!!!!!! Le petit little dogs~~~my french is limited, hee, hee!!!!![/B]


I had not thought about that Dianne - but I guess they do look kind of French. Merci! All I know is that it is much easier to keep them this way for summer!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Thank you, Thank you, and Thank you! That is the cut! They look gorgeous! Love it, Love it. I've never seen anything like it. I love how you left their legs long and cut the body short. I am printing these pics and going to the groomers. I wish I had the talent to do it myself, but don't. They are Gorgeous, great job![/B]


Thanks! Glad you like the cut . It is different. Wish I could take the credit for the cut - but I have to give the credit to my groomer. I just explain to her what I want and then we work it out from there. She is a great listener!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i love it.so gorgeous. :aktion033:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! That's the haircut that I want Bella to have but I don't think I'm that talented and I just chopped all the hair off her legs so now it would be impossible. Your pups look completely adorable.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wowzers! What a unique cut and it looks very cute on them. Stunning pictures.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! That's the haircut that I want Bella to have but I don't think I'm that talented and I just chopped all the hair off her legs so now it would be impossible. Your pups look completely adorable.[/B]


Thanks! I have had many compliments on your harness, bow, leash sets!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG!!!! I love it! I love it! I love it! Do you groom them yourself? *Beautiful* haircuts! May I please borrow these pictures to use as models for future T&T cuts? Mine have a little (ha!) growing out to do first, but this is exactly the look I want for them! B&B look so pristine, sharp ... and absolutely SCRUMPTIOUS! *sigh*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow! I've never seen that cut before! B&B certainly wear it well. I have a feeling they will be the new trendsetters for this summer haircut!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE their cuts! I'm trying to get the nerve to put Zoey in a puppy cut and this is a lot like what I want. The pictures are great and your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> OMG!!!! I love it! I love it! I love it! Do you groom them yourself? *Beautiful* haircuts! May I please borrow these pictures to use as models for future T&T cuts? Mine have a little (ha!) growing out to do first, but this is exactly the look I want for them! B&B look so pristine, sharp ... and absolutely SCRUMPTIOUS! *sigh*[/B]


B & B thank you so much! I groom them sometimes - but I can't take credit for these cuts. I have a great groomer who listened very well to what I wanted. You may certainly borrow the photos as the "B's" would consider it a great compliment from the "T's"! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What cute cuts! Bentley and Brighton look adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bentley and Brighton looks GREAT!!! I LOVE their summer cuts!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This cut should keep those little pink tummies cool. Nice job! :aktion033:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Bentley & Brighton look ADORABLE!!!!!! They are absolutely gorgeous babies- lucky Mommy!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oooh they look great


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

ADORABLE :thmbup:


----------

